# Micro SD card corrupt. Cannot be detected by pc or phone.



## jc7993 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am new to posting on forum and is desperate to figure this problem so please bear with me.

My situation is that I believe I was walking and bumped my phone (that was in my pocket) on the corner of a table. The place where the table hit my phone is where my sd card is located. After that event my phone cannot find my micro sd card. I tried to take out the card (which seems like the micro sd card slot was pushed in due to the physical force) and put it back in, but nothing happened. I tried to reboot my phone and see if that worked. After that, I tried to take the micro sd card and put it in a adapter and connect it to my laptop which had a built in sd card slot. That did not work either so i tried to use chkdsk /r /f h: (h is where the sd card suppose to be) but nothing happened. Im running out of options at this point so i went and bought a usb card reader and connect my micro sd card to my laptop and desktop, still nothing, and also trying chkdsk on both pc's. I also used multiple data recovery software to at least get the data back from the card but all the softwares cannot find my micro sd card. I realized that when i try to access the card with the software, the software would freeze up unless i pull the card out from the reader.

The micro sd card is a sandisk ultra 16GB

Is there any other options that I have missed to fix this problem besides sending the card in to Sandisk to get a replacement? Thank you in advance.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe your card is already damaged and you already lost everything in there. You may need to buy another one.


----------



## jc7993 (Aug 13, 2014)

I really need to retreive the data that is in the card. There must be some way to do this without destroying the card. There are no cracks that is on the micro sd card, that should mean that there should be some hope for this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If there is a crack in the circuit board or chip then you may be out of luck, even though the outside of the case is not cracked means nothing about it's internal condition. You can try sending it away for specialized data recovery if the data is that valuable. However if it was that valuable you should have had a backup.


----------

